

There's a hackathon in the Philippines this 25th of August - mrvista
http://marvinvista.blogspot.com/2012/08/webgeek-devcup.html

======
allanscu
This is great! While I'm a Fil-Am living in the US, I'm happy that technology
and disruption are thriving in the Philippines.

I'm also glad that many companies are helping out by sponsoring the event.
Best of luck!

------
sambuca
I'm a filipino and I am not glad cause this is even not a hackton to begin
with.

